# Your experience this late in the game



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

I’ve Seen fewer and fewer groups of birds and I know this should take place with the hens off to nest but Boy the gobbling all but has stopped. I get more of a thrill from the sounds of a gobbler in the am than the actual popping of the cap . And sightings in the ag fields have dropped . With this heat and green up it seams30 the ones left have headed to the woods for some bugs shade and water . I like to locate my targets than make a game plan . It’s been tough this week seeing any birds while driving roads from 6am to 9. 10 am . I’ve got one hopefully decent spot for tomorrow am I’ve seen birds early 6:30 the last two times driving through. Got to try before the _ _ _ _ Hits the fan this weekend with the crowds and extra traffic . Birds are sure spooky running at the sight of a car approaching . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

On a short drive this evening, I saw one strutter in a field along with a hen. Then in another field I saw 5 longbeards just off the road. As you said, they didn't stick around long once I slowed down to honk (they didn't take the bait). I saw a couple strutters at the Wixom Rd exit on I96 one afternoon commute earlier this week. I think I killed one on Memorial weekend last year. They're still out there! Go get 'em!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

This late in the season you gotta start throwing Hail Marys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

R.J.M. said:


> I’ve Seen fewer and fewer groups of birds and I know this should take place with the hens off to nest but Boy the gobbling all but has stopped. I get more of a thrill from the sounds of a gobbler in the am than the actual popping of the cap . And sightings in the ag fields have dropped . With this heat and green up it seams30 the ones left have headed to the woods for some bugs shade and water . I like to locate my targets than make a game plan . It’s been tough this week seeing any birds while driving roads from 6am to 9. 10 am . I’ve got one hopefully decent spot for tomorrow am I’ve seen birds early 6:30 the last two times driving through. Got to try before the _ _ _ _ Hits the fan this weekend with the crowds and extra traffic . Birds are sure spooky running at the sight of a car approaching .


I agree with everything you mentioned and have been seeing the same exact thing myself. What I have noticed during the last week is that before 10:00 am, the toms were still quite vocal.......after that complete silence. 

Just have to remember, things can change daily with toms and the ones that are silent one day can come on a string the next.....even this late in the season.

You just have to stay positive and keep at it until the end.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes it’s Hail Mary time - taking the two push button calls and two hens one jake decoys Out maybe a little fighting purr action around 7:30 . Fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Called this one in for my buddy today. Came in strutting and gobbling his head off.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sorry here's the pic


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

mosquitoes, and no talking


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Thermacell time for sure!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> Sorry here's the pic
> View attachment 314348


Nice one! 

Saw 4 strutters this morning on an eight mile roundtrip. We're just about at the end. Who's still out there?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Thought I once read/saw something about a 2nd turkey rut... not sure if that’s biologically possible but saw 6 strutters our in the fields running errands this morning. Haven’t seen many birds over last couple weeks seen the weather is getting them active again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

We saw 5 different Tom's this morning. 2 were alone in different spots, gobbling and coming in 80-100 yds but hanging up. After awhile I snuck forward and put out the Montana strutter fan. That didn't work either. Then later on had a group of 3 Tom's with 3 hens. They would not leave the hens out in the field until close to 10 a.m. when the whole group left. Twice they got to 60-70 yds of our spread but no closer. The birds gobbled occasionally. After that silence. Waited awhile but nobody came back.


----------



## rightnow (Jun 12, 2010)

Killed mine earlier in the year but lucky enough to still be trying to help a friend. Two guys who don’t wanna let go looking for a bird that feels the same way. They’re out there still. Just remember, if you still have a tag, you can’t kill one on the couch. Congrats to everyone who was fortunate enough to get out of bed at 3am this year to hear a large feathered bird make a crazy sound. Dawn’s first gobble always reminds me why I do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

The two loners were definitely killable. I was with my son who isnt quite ready to be by himself but having a caller back up 100 yards probably would have done the trick.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

One tactic that I’ve read about and used one time 
In the past was if they hang up to just make purrs simulating the hen just feeding and taking a stick and scratch the leaves. Like the hen says screw you . There’s a time and place to do this so as to not get busted . Mine was hung up just out of site Came in on a dead run gobbling and met a SBE dead end 10 inch beard . Good luck out there . I won’t give up till the clock times out.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

This is the weirdest season ever. From Florida to my friends all over the country sharing similar reports.

I know of mixed flocks 40 strong, drive down the road 1 mile lone gobby or hen going to neste


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

A huge double beard Tom and a smaller Tom came in to the call but hung up at 80 yards today.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Birds were fired up for about 30 minutes after they hit the ground yesterday then shut up and went quiet on us. A couple of my other spots had birds that were gobbling mid day also but it just got too dang hot to even enjoy being out.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Hopefully this moon tonight gets them fired up again and longer into the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

I know most of you will dis-agree with me, I am a bow deer hunter, that got into turkey hunting with a lot of doubts, of it offering any excitement. well, I also changed my opinion after some backtalk, and a bird coming into range. However, when they are not talking, I would just as soon be watching TV. I get bored in a pair of seconds. Is it normal for the gobbling to die off in late season?


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Normal. Ha ha nothing normal about turkeys . Yesterday they were going nuts then shut down by 7:30 . I know of four toms sounding off two were together and two in opposite directions. Today not so much as a faint distant gobble. I’ve had them gobble at 3:00 at the school bus dropping off kids on our road as it passed coming and going. Changed clothing and put one down . They are a weird bird but that’s the one thing that keeps me getting up at 4:00 AM I love to here that thunderous
Gobble at first light . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

michael marrs said:


> Is it normal for the gobbling to die off in late season?


Totally. Usually after first week of May they shut right up and stop responding to tactics as well as they do in early season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Persistence paid off! My son got his first bird tonight! 2 yr old alone Tom came in fast to a lone strutting decoy.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

wolfgang510 said:


> Persistence paid off! My son got his first bird tonight! 2 yr old alone Tom came in fast to a lone strutting decoy.


Awesome! I have taken a few evening stands and had good action, but never killed one in the pm. Congrats to you both!


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Evening is fun and doesn't leave you so tired. Although I noticed many times turkeys are active by about 5pm or even earlier and sometimes that makes for a long hot Hunt until about 9 pm or so late in the season it can be a little tough if the action is slow but I usually see birds since I scout from a distance before moving in for a Hunt on a latet date.


----------

